# Aussie Superannuation



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

I have a semi rhetorical question with australian super in the hope there is someone who has had experience in releasing your super EARLY. I want to know how and if it is possible to do it from the phils. And yes ive googled this and I havent found the answers im looking for as I dont which category I shall place myself in to enhance my chances to gain favor of the release of my money. Im thinking compassion or hardship. I have no intentions in returning to aus so thats my reasons really but know that wont be good enough. Thanks for any help u may have on this. Either reply here or pm. 
Cheers.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## colmw1 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Aussie super release*

I suggest very hard to do from PHP. they the super funds require you send verified ID from australian police station or a JP.signed photo verified also.
and Will NOT put money into overseas accounts, so best way jump on plane. ( do right or they will stuff you around for months, they do not like parting with money. this from my personal expience.


----------



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

colmw1 said:


> I suggest very hard to do from PHP. they the super funds require you send verified ID from australian police station or a JP.signed photo verified also.
> and Will NOT put money into overseas accounts, so best way jump on plane. ( do right or they will stuff you around for months, they do not like parting with money. this from my personal expience.


Cheers, thanks for your response. May i ask was your experience successful? was it a long drawn out procedure. I do know its not easy so I want to know what avenue to go down for them to kindly release.


----------

